# Freikarten: Die hohe Jagd & Fischerei 2014: 20.-23. Februar in Salzburg



## Franz_16 (8. Januar 2014)

werbung​






Hallo Leute,
bei uns ist ein Schwung Freikarten für die Messe:

Die hohe Jagd & Fischerei 2014 (20.-23. Februar in Salzburg) angekommen. 

Wer die Messe besuchen möchte und eine Freikarte gebrauchen kann, schickt mir einfach eine PN! 

Wenn weg - dann weg 

Edit: 27.01:
Alle Freikarten sind bereits vergeben!


----------

